
Microsoft gives up on Windows 10 Mobile - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-41551546
======
kypro
This is really a shame. I brought a Windows Phone on the first day WP7 was
released and it was surprisingly initiative at the time.

I stayed with WP all the way up to WP10 until last year when I finally
switched away.

I was happy to put up with having fewer apps back in 2010 because I liked the
OS so much, but more recently it felt like they just stopped innovating and
the lack of apps is much more of an issue today in 2017.

I think Microsoft could have done more to make WP10 more attractive to users,
but at the end of the day because of decisions made (primarily by Apple) to
limit functionality of universal web apps and in turn creating OS specific
ecosystems, they were forced to fight against a almost insurmountable network
effect either way.

It's a shame because this seems to be the fate of many tech innovations.

------
michaelbuckbee
Windows Mobile is my favorite example of ecosystems being more valuable than
individual user experiences.

They came out later and really managed to hit a bright spot in between the
customizability of Android and the sleekness of iOS.

But without the deep app ecosystem backing them up, I'm not sure we're going
to see any new players emerge in this current form factor of mobile computing.

So far we've seen:

\- Amazon fail \- Microsoft fail \- Facebook fail (killed internally)

All fail at providing anything like a competitive answer to Android and iOS
dominance.

What I see are all the big players lining up to take a crack at Augmented
Reality when the tech hits a sweet spot sometime in the next 5-10 years.
That's the reason for the crazy investments in MagicLeap, etc. it's a bet on
being able to muscle into the absolutely massive mobile ecosystem.

~~~
oceanswave
We've already forgotten Blackberry and Palm it seems.

------
ygra
Other comment thread, but essentially the same news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15432720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15432720)

~~~
dang
We merged the comments there—thanks.

------
madmulita
Oh boy, Nokia's gonna be pissed

~~~
ComputerGuru
Nokia? What Nokia?

~~~
YAFZ
That one:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia)

